# Unbelievable at plo 7-17



## scorpioreno (May 9, 2002)

Got to PLO about 630- 700pm it was high tide. We drove to the point to find a spot to fish and saw birds diving around the jetty. My daughter and I went over saw the biggest pod of fish breaking everywhere on both sides of the jetty there were guys on the jetty and they didnt seem to be excited about the commotion so I told my daughter to stay there and I ran back to the car to get a pink mirror lure to throw. I threw out and hooked nothing but spot. there was another guy there and he pulled out a 18-20inch rock. I then put on my waders and threw my cast net and filled up the net with small spot. Another guy was throwing a net from the jetty and he had so many spot in his net that he could hardly lift the net over the rocks.The amazing thing was that the fish were so thick(and i swear i am not exaggerating) that they turned the water black they were beaching themselves.Kids were picking them off the beach. The small flounder were visually swimming up along the shore line they could not swim through the mass of fish. This went on until the sun set. the guys on the jetty reported catching 10- 15 blues during the day and I ended up catching a 15 inch rock on a pink flourecent mirror lure so the rock are there mixed in feeding on the spot. The action died down as soon as the sun set. then the storms came thru and i called it a night. out of all the years i have been fishing at PLO i have never seen so many small spot in massive pods like what we saw yesterday. I wish i could talk to a fishery scientist to explain this shift in the fishery.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

wow!! that sounds like an impressive sight!


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Yup, That was the only excitement of the whole day. Otherwise it was HEAT, HEAT and more HEAT..the winds help a bit..(we were the group in the blue canopy).

My brother and I caught 3 blues each (loss count of break offs) during the 2 "blitz" using 2&3oz pink/white or blue/white stingsilvers. The were tearing up the peanut bunker.

Otherwise, they weren't taking the spots (live, cut, or fillet). We threw long, med, and short - fireball rig, non-fireball rig - top/bottom rig (steel/mono) or even FF.  

We ended up leaving at 10:30pm, night time bite up till then was non-existent.


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

*Question ?...*

Is not time yet for the "spot" to be in a good size ?... 
We fish the weekend @ Sandy point and I see the same thing... small spots but NOT a good size, If I'm NOT wrong the time should be Jul-Sep.
Probable too early hummm.  :fishing:


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Piney pt 7/17 plo 7/18*

U maybe right about it being too early, at plo anyway. I was there on sunday. I heard about the breakin fish and boilin water from a guy who was there (incidentally this guy threw as far as anyone i've seen cast while fishin and that's say something). Sunday, plenty of bait fish in water but only a few blue fish caught. Piney pt the day before was less than uneventful. My fishin buddy (great fisherman) caught a few spot. I just fried.


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

This thread leaves me hopeful. It's almost time for the chunky spots! Right place. Right time.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Ralph what's good!!!! I was actually thinking about going down to PLO on monday, but decided not to.. I gotta get out there soon..




Ralph said:


> U maybe right about it being too early, at plo anyway. I was there on sunday. I heard about the breakin fish and boilin water from a guy who was there (incidentally this guy threw as far as anyone i've seen cast while fishin and that's say something). Sunday, plenty of bait fish in water but only a few blue fish caught. Piney pt the day before was less than uneventful. My fishin buddy (great fisherman) caught a few spot. I just fried.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*plethora of bait fish in the water...*

made the fishin tough. there was nothin in my tackle box that could compete. but if you look at the glass as half full, those bait fish will always attract predator fish. always good to hear from you bro. i know you can apprecate good long distance castin. i wish you had witness this cat that was fishin next to me. he was tossin a daiwa ballistic(3 piece version) with an dawia saltist (could not tell if it was the 20 or 30 model) with approx 6 ounces. he used a boorish hatteras cast but his lead went wayyyyyy out there.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Ralph said:


> ...i wish you had witness this cat that was fishin next to me. he was tossin a daiwa ballistic(3 piece version) with an dawia saltist (could not tell if it was the 20 or 30 model)...


Yo Ralph! how are you buddy! 

Was this guy semi-bald and have two ballistics, one had a saltist and one had a avet(that he blew up) & and a red cooler? he was with us on saturday (middle picnic bench).


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Ralph said:


> . I heard about the breakin fish and boilin water from a guy who was there (incidentally this guy threw as far as anyone i've seen cast while fishin and that's say something).


That was me. Whats up man.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok I'm lying.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Greetings old friend...*



1obxnut said:


> Yo Ralph! how are you buddy!
> 
> Was this guy semi-bald and have two ballistics, one had a saltist and one had a avet(that he blew up) & and a red cooler? he was with us on saturday (middle picnic bench).


yep, that was him. that's where i found him on sunday, the middle picnic bench. that cat can cast! i can't speak for him, but it was clear that we were both casting well over the fish, but our egos wouldn't allow us to relent to one another. the fish were about 30-50 yards away, at most.  those that were casting short were catching blue fish 11-15 inches long. 
on another, but related matter. i c u manage to secure a nice new ttr blank from brooklyn. i am glad u did because i have had my eye on it for months but i just bought a century 1000. so does this mean you're gonna cast competitively this fall? would love to c u shake things up a lil.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Lol, dude u r way funny....*



MetroMan said:


> Ok I'm lying.


metro, hope we can fish together soon. thanks for the yukes.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

those Century's are Nice rods...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Ralph, I find that hard to believe..... We both know a man (who's wider than he's tall LMAO!!!) that can get the bait out there..... WAY out there... Are you telling me this guy cast further than him...??




Ralph said:


> made the fishin tough. there was nothin in my tackle box that could compete. but if you look at the glass as half full, those bait fish will always attract predator fish. always good to hear from you bro. i know you can apprecate good long distance castin. i wish you had witness this cat that was fishin next to me. he was tossin a daiwa ballistic(3 piece version) with an dawia saltist (could not tell if it was the 20 or 30 model) with approx 6 ounces. he used a boorish hatteras cast but his lead went wayyyyyy out there.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

It's funny how our (guys) egos takes control of every situation.. I would have been next to you guys trying to out throw you two knowing the fish were close..


----------



## BerserkCaster (Oct 15, 2009)

[ I heard about the breakin fish and boilin water from a guy who was there (incidentally this guy threw as far as anyone i've seen cast while fishin and that's say something).[/QUOTE]

Was it the short Korean man with the 3 pieces yellow surf rod? I know each time I go there, I see him around midnight. Believe me, he can really launch them rig.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*i know who u speak of.*



kmw21230 said:


> Ralph, I find that hard to believe..... We both know a man (who's wider than he's tall LMAO!!!) that can get the bait out there..... WAY out there... Are you telling me this guy cast further than him...??


not farther (certainly not smoother), but believe it or not, just as far. remember we r talkin bout a fishin cast. this dude was no joke.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I would have loved to see him.. You gotta appreciate a longcast! would you put it in the 200yrd range?


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Ralph said:


> yep, that was him. that's where i found him on sunday, the middle picnic bench. that cat can cast! i can't speak for him, but it was clear that we were both casting well over the fish, but our egos wouldn't allow us to relent to one another. the fish were about 30-50 yards away, at most. those that were casting short were catching blue fish 11-15 inches long.
> on another, but related matter. i c u manage to secure a nice new ttr blank from brooklyn. i am glad u did because i have had my eye on it for months but i just bought a century 1000. so does this mean you're gonna cast competitively this fall? would love to c u shake things up a lil.


His name is Johnny, one of my yakkin' buds. We're headin' to Chincoteague in two weeks for some flounderin in the yak..

Century TTR blank? it wasn't me..I didn't do it..I deny that event ever happened..LOL.

Seriously, this had to have been the second time I fished from the rocks at PLO. Otherwise, its been in my hobie revo with Atlantaking. I sold my 2 ballistics to Johnny's friend/co-worker. He's getting better at conventional gear, but he's not a jedi yet.. 



kmw21230 said:


> Ralph, I find that hard to believe..... We both know a man (who's wider than he's tall LMAO!!!) that can get the bait out there..... WAY out there... Are you telling me this guy cast further than him...??


Hey man! I semi-resemble that remark..LOL I believe I know who you're talking about..


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*effective fishin like most every in life...*



kmw21230 said:


> It's funny how our (guys) egos takes control of mry situation.. I would have been next to you guys trying to out throw you two knowing the fish were close..


calls for making adjustments. you see things happening around you and you make the proper adjustments. otherwise the three of us would be on shore thrown for the horizon, and not accomplishing what we came there to do. while the guys noting the distance where the fish are being caught, noticing the type bait and or color of lure or the rate of retrieval stands a much greater chance of being more successful. imho


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*admittedly i have a tough time gauging distance...*



kmw21230 said:


> I would have loved to see him.. You gotta appreciate a longcast! would you put it in the 200yrd range?


but if you put a gun to my head it was well past 300 ft. so i'd guess it was somewhere between 125 - 150yds. imho


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

kmw21230 said:


> I would have loved to see him.. You gotta appreciate a longcast! would you put it in the 200yrd range?


yeah..if you add 110+ extra yards.. j/k 

He is passionate (to say the least) about fishing I'll give him that..he'll try anything to catch the fish..

Like I said, we tried long, medium, short..nada..earlier in the day I was throwing a jig with a gulp swimmin mullet and caught 1 schoolie..did the fanning method every 20 ft to the left towards the jetty..


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*for the record...*



1obxnut said:


> His name is Johnny, one of my yakkin' buds. We're headin' to Chincoteague in two weeks for some flounderin in the yak..
> 
> Century TTR blank? it wasn't me..I didn't do it..I deny that event ever happened..LOL.
> 
> ...


i did NOT condome the descripton. personally i wear a XL sized PFD. he is my primary wing man and no one does it better. my other wing man is on the mends. i hope to have him back soon.
your friend johnny is the real mccoy! that cat can throw some lead. u know i'm not the kind to call a guy out in public BUT it would rock to have u distance casting again. u totally need to represent! FYI, i still have your 5500 (NOT for sale).


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Sorry, I was not fishing at Point Lookout recently. So, it wasn't me.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*ballistic rod are red, or so*



BerserkCaster said:


> [ I heard about the breakin fish and boilin water from a guy who was there (incidentally this guy threw as far as anyone i've seen cast while fishin and that's say something).


Was it the short Korean man with the 3 pieces yellow surf rod? I know each time I go there, I see him around midnight. Believe me, he can really launch them rig.[/QUOTE]
i thought. i might have met that guy you're describing on tighlman island once or twice. if we are talking about the same guy, he is a real gentleman. i was a complete stranger yet he invited me to join him for dinner.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

1obxnut said:


> Hey man! I semi-resemble that remark..LOL I believe I know who you're talking about..


You're short and round but the guy im talking about is a black guy! LMAO 

You're a great caster too, you're like the smaller asian version of the guy im talking about.. He's one of your boys too... LOL


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Bait fish*

Are you sure that the bait fish was Spot? It sounds like menhaden because menhaden are known to "boil" the water


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Yeah, it sounds like they netted lys/baby bunker and caught the small spot on hooks. Either way great to hear about all the bait in the water. The spot are small for now because the spawn was late. Lure time down there.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Lipyourown said:


> Yeah, it sounds like they netted lys/baby bunker and caught the small spot on hooks. Either way great to hear about all the bait in the water. The spot are small for now because the spawn was late. *Lure time down there.[/*QUOTE]


----------



## scorpioreno (May 9, 2002)

I'm sure they were all small spot in our net there may have been bunker mixed in but none in all we caught. The keeper rock are mixed in on the jetty for sure.


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

Nice report. Sounded like loads of fun. My kids would have loved that. We love casting to bait fish. Thanks for sharing. We'll try to get down there sometime next week.


----------

